# Greens



## Leadnro (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I ma new here, so i would like to share the link of some of my Greens,, Thanks for looking.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
My email add: [email protected]

Leandro


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

All i can say is WOW i am truly in awe of you, the juggernought and superman bust are incredible(and the Hulk hehe!)
Fantastic work, and more importantly show us more.
Are you interested in the gaming side of the hobby or just modeling?

Munky


----------



## Leadnro (Jan 17, 2009)

Munky said:


> All i can say is WOW i am truly in awe of you, the juggernought and superman bust are incredible(and the Hulk hehe!)
> Fantastic work, and more importantly show us more.
> Are you interested in the gaming side of the hobby or just modeling?
> 
> Munky


 Thanks Munky,,,I am more on sculpting for now,,


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, you really are very talented! Are you a trained sculptor or self-taught? How long does each sculpt take roughly?


----------



## Leadnro (Jan 17, 2009)

squeek said:


> Wow, you really are very talented! Are you a trained sculptor or self-taught? How long does each sculpt take roughly?


 miniatures takes me 2 days to sculpt,,, bigger scale takes about two weeks.
Self -taught 
By the way,, i am accepting commission sculpt too, if ever is interested just email me. thanks


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Those customs are unreal. Well done sir!

Chaosftw


----------



## Leadnro (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Guys


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! Fantastic work!:shok:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

wow that is incredible work. Was it wrong that I really liked the goblin riding the woman into battle?

You may want to put a post in the  *Painting and Modeling Services*  section offering your services on doing custom skulpting.

I need to think of something fo you to scyulpt I need some kind of special character.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Is anyone casting these for you? They are utterly fantastic, and a lot of them are easily better than stuff i've seen on some miniature sites.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

:shok: awesome! i think you will probably we getting a pm from me soon about commissions mate. REP!!!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

HULK SMASH. Truly fantastic skills. You must have fallen into a vat od tallent when you were a baby. Very impressive and repworthy.
I liked the gobbo and 'steed' too.


----------



## Leadnro (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Again Guys!!!!


----------

